# The Journal of a Fighter: A Rescues Progression



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

....I figured it was a somewhat fitting title, considering the circumstances that led to my new little rescue. 
I'm horrible with titles though.....xD;

Anywho, if you haven't wandered across it yet, the full big long store can be found here: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=121911

I figured I'd go ahead and make a little Journal, if only to help keep a nice little log of the progression of this little rescue guy(yet to be named). I can't wait to see how he heals and perks up over time. 

SO

Day 1:

























He us currently hanging out in a heated 5 gallon with a bunch of Hornwart tossed in there to make a nice little cozy jungle(I'll do a nice aqua-scape of his tank once hes really well on the mend). Hes currently hanging around the top-strata of the tank, but has started to do some exploring and swimming around. I offered him a couple NLS pellets, but he wasn't interested. He seems to be reacting positively to me though, a little interested in what I'm doing. 

So so far so good!


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

Poor betta! I read the entire story and it's really sad what they did to him, but now he's in a good home. He's really pretty and I'm excited to see how he turns out once he fully heals.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

^.

Plus he's very pretty as well.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks guys!! 

Hes doing very well this morning. No eating yet, but hes doing some exploring, some flaring at his neighbor, and some being an adorable little ham.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm so glad you found him!! good luck.


----------



## Aside (Mar 20, 2012)

he's going to be a beauty! I'm so glad you found him and took him home. I'll be stalking this thread to see how he comes along. Can't wait to see some updates.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks guys! 

Hes doing about the same today. Still no interest in food, wiggling around every once in a while but for the most part just hanging around up near the top. On his right side(the worse one)I can see what appears to be dead scales hanging there. :/ Poor little guy.....

On the up side I am starting to see the very start of clear regrowth on his fins when I look close enough!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

So.....hes taken a sudden turn for the worst a few hours after his partial water change today. :/ I peeked in to find him laying on his side near the top on a bit of hornwart, apparently not breathing and completely unresponsive. I thought he was gone for sure, but then he wiggled and weakly swam away a little after I poked him and got him off the hornwart. Right away I go him into a cup of clean conditioned water with a few grains of dissolved AQ salt(his left side is really starting to look bad)and floated him in the heated tank. 

I still can't see him breathing, but he is 'floating' straight up and down, nose to the top, which is a position I've never seen a dead fish in so I assume/hope he is still hanging on. :/ I'm just PRAYING that he pulls though now......I don't know if there is anything else I can do for him....


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Aww man.. I'm so sorry! I hope he pulls through! :c


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Well hes....now floating on his side and I can't detect any gill movement. I don't know if it was possible that the short amount of time he was in the bettafix at the store had done anything, or if the gill/lip damage(I it looked like he'd be bit on he gills and his upper lip was a little damaged as well)made it too hard for him to get a sufficient amount of air, or just between being trapped in a cup for 24 hours and beat up then being moved around and into a new environment was just too much stress for him, or a combination.......but I'm fairly certain hes gone now. At least hes no longer suffering....


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm so sorry.. ;u; -hug-


----------



## FishFriend9292 (Oct 14, 2012)

I am very sorry. I am sure he was very thankful for all the love you gave him, you are a great fishkeeper, one of the best.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Aww, thank you guys.....you're sweet. I really appreciate it. <3

I'm pretty upset over loosing the guy, I was so hopeful that I could heal him up.....but his injuries were pretty severe. I figure I gave him the best fighting chance at life he would have had, and he had a nice clean warm place to pass.

I did name him, by the way. Decided to call him Dean Winchester.....I had hopped naming him after a character who always manged to come back to life might be lucky....

I think I'll be cleaning out this minibow and trying my hand at an NTP.


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

Haha, I love Dean. I actually have a Dean and Sam Winchester. Too bad it didn't work out for you  he looked like such a gorgeous fish. Good luck on future plans


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Haha, hurray for Supernatural names! xD But thank you. Perhaps it'll be a Sammy who I get for this tank eventually, or even a Castiel. <3


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

Haha perhaps.  Send me pictures if you ever get a Cas or Sam


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Haha, I'll be sure to!
The girlfriend promised to take me out tomorrow to look at the cute puppies and kittens.....and fish....so who knows? xD


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

That looks more like a fancy Betta than a Fighter.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

....Thats because he was. xD The title was meant to be in a figurative sense as I had rescued him from a cup where some teenagers had put him with another male, not literally saying he was from a fighter strain.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh okay. As a Teenager most do some pretty dumb stuff.


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

Fun! I really love looking at puppies and kittens


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Cannot wait to see what he looks like he still has that recovering look.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Well....he passed away last night CB. I posted about that on the previous page I think....


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh so sorry.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Eh, its okay.....I know I gave him the best chance for survival he could have had, and he had a nice clean, warm place to pass. But thank you.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Atleast he got to have time where he was loved.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

You gave him what any Betta would always want. Good Envirement and love.


----------

